# Fishstiks Custom Rods



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys to all you rod builders just wanted to let you all know that Fishstiks is now an authorized American Tackle Company. Dealer so if you need something I can get it for you. 
Thanks Dean Fowler


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds cool haha


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Way to go Dean.


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Hawkeye I am also part of their Prostate now. They have the unbeatable components. I'm very happy to partner with them


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

:thumbsup:That is looking nice.American Tackle Company....


God bless him. billydean


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

my brother's Hawkseye


----------

